# Does taking voluntary redundancy affect your entitlement to UB?



## bond-007 (18 May 2007)

Does taking voluntary redundancy affect your entitlement to UB?


----------



## Welfarite (18 May 2007)

*Re: Voluntary redundancy*

Yes, you can be disqualified for up to 9 weeks. See this from the www.welfare.ie site:

"A person who would otherwise be entitled to payment may be disqualified for receiving JB for such period as may be determined by a Deciding Officer, but in any case not exceeding 9 weeks, for any of the following reasons:
·	Loss of employment through misconduct 
·	Leaving employment voluntarily without just cause 
·	Refusal of an offer of suitable employment 
·	Refusal or failure without good cause to avail of a reasonable opportunity to receive training provided or approved by FÁS. 
·	Failure or neglect to avail of any reasonable opportunity of obtaining suitable employment 
If under the age of 55 and made redundant, the person has received a lump-sum redundancy payment in excess of a specified amount."

And this...
 "(f) Receipt of Redundancy Lump Sum
(Section 68 (6) (e), Social Welfare (Consolidation) Act, 2005).)
In certain circumstances a person, who has been made redundant, shall be disqualified from receiving JB for a period of up to 9 weeks from the last date of employment. This disqualification applies only to persons who are:
under age 55, AND have received or are entitled to a payment in excess of a prescribed amount, (currently €19,046.07) under the Redundancy Payments Acts or under an agreement with his/her employer. This amount includes the gross amount of all payments in respect of the redundancy, e.g. statutory redundancy, top-up or ex-gratia payments related to weeks of service, early encashment of pension entitlements (if from employer's funds), and any other money received under an agreement with the employer."

Voluntary redundancy is treated differently to involuntary redundancy for obvious reasons. If you are laid off without any choice, then the disquaification is realted totally tot he amount of redundancy you get (as in (f) above). Contact the Information Officer in your local office if you need specifics.


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2007)

*Re: Voluntary redundancy*

Claiming the Dole after redundancy


----------

